# Getting to Dun Laoghaire from Dublin City Centre



## Anto318 (22 Oct 2007)

Hi all,

I am working up in Rochestown Avenue in Dun Laoghaire and I was just wondering whats the best way to get from the city center (heuston station) out.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

AM


----------



## ClubMan (22 Oct 2007)

*Re: Getting to Dun Laoghaire from Dublin City Center*

_Luas _from _Heuston _to _Connolly, DART _from _Connolly _to _DL _(or _Sandycove_?) and  the rest of the way?

Update: oh - that looks like a c. 30 minute walk so maybe that's too much?


----------



## GeneralZod (22 Oct 2007)

*Re: Getting to Dun Laoghaire from Dublin City Center*

Dublin Bus from O'Connell Street might be an [broken link removed] too. There's a few buses that go that way.


----------



## TreeTiger (22 Oct 2007)

*Re: Getting to Dun Laoghaire from Dublin City Center*

No. 7 bus from O'Connell Street goes along part of Rochestown Avenue, the bit between the Rochestown Lodge Hotel & Killiney Shopping Centre.

46a bus from Mountjoy Square/Parnell Square West goes by Bakers Corner which is the other end of Rochestown Avenue.


----------



## Deirdra (22 Oct 2007)

*Re: Getting to Dun Laoghaire from Dublin City Center*

Oh dear, that's a tricky journey. Dart and No 7 bus seems most viable.


----------



## ragazza (23 Oct 2007)

Hi,

it depends which end of Rochestown Ave.

If you take the route ClubMan suggested below, you can also get the 111 feederbus from Dun Laoghaire Dart station to Rochestown Lodge Hotel/Killiney Shopping Center end of Rochestown Ave. Or from DL station you can also get the 46A to the Baker's Corner end.


----------



## Anto318 (23 Oct 2007)

Thanks for all the info guys, I am actually staying in the Rochestown Lodge so the best route to there would be great.

Thanks for all your help


----------



## Sar (23 Oct 2007)

the number 7, which goes from O'Connell St, stops practically outside the Rochestown Lodge Hotel. I think that's your best bet. Rochestown Ave isn't really Dun Laoghaire, it's Killiney/Ballybrack but the postal address is Dun Laoghaire.

The alternative is the Dart to Dun Laoghaire then the 111 bus, which also stops outside the hotel.

A taxi from Dun Laoghaire Dart station will cost about €10-€13.


----------



## Anto318 (23 Oct 2007)

Is it the North or Southbound route I am taking? Sorry i'm from Limerick so 
I don't want to end up going completly the wrong way once I get to O' Connell Street.

Would it be enough to just say to the drive Rochestown Avenue Dun Laoghaire or would he/she not have a clue what i'm talking about?
Anymore info ye could give would be great.

Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (23 Oct 2007)

Anto318 said:


> Is it the North or Southbound route I am taking?



Southbound. See Google Maps to get your bearings relative to the city centre.


----------



## ragazza (23 Oct 2007)

Anto318 said:


> Would it be enough to just say to the drive Rochestown Avenue Dun Laoghaire or would he/she not have a clue what i'm talking about?
> Anymore info ye could give would be great.
> Thanks


 
You are going south about 10 miles.
The drivers should know Rochestown Ave - it's a pretty large road.
They will also more than likely know the hotel (but might refer to it as the Victor Hotel, which is it's previous name). The hotel is on the main road, so you cant miss it.
If they ask you which end of Rochestown Ave, just mention the hotel, and they'll know where you mean.
If you get the number 7 from O'Connell St, it'll take up to an hour (you'll go through Ballsbridge, Blackrock, Dun Laoghaire and Sallynoggin before getting to it.)
If you get the Dart to Dun Laoghaire and the 111, it'll take about 15 mins from the train station.


----------



## doogo (23 Oct 2007)

Rochestown Lodge is closer to the Killiney end of Rochestown Ave - so the 46A to Baker's Corner would leave you with a sizeable walk - 
however see attached link for all the buses that run the length of Rochestown Ave [broken link removed]


----------



## Anto318 (23 Oct 2007)

Thanks for all your help all I really appreciate it

AM


----------

